# Chicks Growing Up



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

We moved our chicks to their coop this morning. I partitioned an area 3' x 5' off and put wood chips down and even made them a little roost. They had outgrown their Rubbermaid brooder. Now they can run around and stretch their wings.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Too darned cute!!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lovely....i wish i could raise chicks.


----------



## chickenman18 (Aug 6, 2012)

What age are they


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Awesome !! Lucky chix...


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

chickenman18 said:


> What age are they


Three weeks old. I've got a red heat lamp I'm gonna burn at night for them for a while. Our temps are ranging from 65 to 95 so I think with the brooder light at night, they'll be okay.


----------



## annlouise (Jul 29, 2012)

what breed are they? i have a surprise box of 6 that hatched a week ago and 2 look like your buff coloured ones with the dark wings. Im dying to know what I've got!!!


----------



## ScottV (Jul 2, 2012)

annlouise said:


> what breed are they? i have a surprise box of 6 that hatched a week ago and 2 look like your buff coloured ones with the dark wings. Im dying to know what I've got!!!


The gold colored ones are Rhode Island Reds and the black ones are Plymouth Barred Rocks.


----------



## cindy (Jun 29, 2012)

awe...how tweet!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They look so excited to be out in the world! What a grand adventure!


----------

